# First ICSI - Positive Result



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all

I have just had my first ICSI treatment and got a positive result! I can't believe it! Just wondering has anyone else had a positive in the past few weeks? xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Claire, I'm waiting for my first tx to begin and it's great to hear success stories such as yours, it helps to keep us motivated. Take care and congratulations.  

Moth x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya girls

Im starting ICSI with ES next month and i feel the same as Moth, we need to hear success stories to believe it can/will happen to us!!


Really glad it worked out for you.. all the best for the next 8 months 


Kelly xxxxxxx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Moth & Kelly

Thank you! It hasn't really sunk in yet!! Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just you enjoy every moment


----------

